# Will this work??



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

So I have size .029 pins. we have some .019 fiber optic strands and I was wondering If I heat up the fiber optics really hot at the end with a lighter and put it in the hole in the pin will it fuse together? thanks!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> So I have size .029 pins. we have some .019 fiber optic strands and I was wondering If I heat up the fiber optics really hot at the end with a lighter and put it in the hole in the pin will it fuse together? thanks!


Can't hurt to try. It should work if you're careful.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the help.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

but wouldn't that mess up the fiber optic and dim your dot? and how are you going to get it out if you need to change fibers for whatever reason?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

you have to heat it up fast and really hot 
I tried rebending my fiber optic with stove heat before and well it work its just the fibers lost alot of the brightness to them


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh ok...I've been lookin here on AT for pins but just can't seem to find any.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> oh ok...I've been lookin here on AT for pins but just can't seem to find any.


check and see if the site has warrenty on it, they may be able to change fibers for you
I know HHA if the pin .29 and you want .19 you may send it in and they'll change it 
I had broken fiber on mine I mailed it (only cost) 4 days later I had it back and on the bow.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

we're calling Toxonics tomorrow.. thnx for the help!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it would work, just don't burn it too bad because it might make them not as bright.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

we called toxonics and they said they would not sell us just the pins.  . We are now looking for an Extreme sight on AT. Preferably the RT-900.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> we called toxonics and they said they would not sell us just the pins.  . We are now looking for an Extreme sight on AT. Preferably the RT-900.


Sorry but what kinda company is that??? Did try asking if you could send in and have them change'em for ya??


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No need to say sorry, I was pretty disappoined myself. I am not sure my dad called thgem and I was away from the house so I'm not sure what he said...all I know is they will not sell me pins.( but I'm not sure why)>???? that's silly, isnt it?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> Sorry but what kinda company is that??? Did try asking if you could send in and have them change'em for ya??


Yeah, that's not quite a great company to not sell you just the pins or the optics. Extreme is much better when it comes to that. My dad's friend's fiber optics on one of his pins broke and he e-mailed extreme about it and extreme sent him a whole strand of fiber optics so he could put all new fiber optics on his sight for free.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

extreme I've heard to many bad things about them but they do have good service.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Post #400*



thrill_seeker said:


> extreme I've heard to many bad things about them but they do have good service.


what bad things? I've heard a lot of good things said about the sights, and I've heard they have great brightness.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> what bad things? I've heard a lot of good things said about the sights, and I've heard they have great brightness.


fibers falling out of the pins 
Guess its not a huge thing but I guess if i'm out on the 3d range and a fiber falls out or I'm pulling my bow back on a 150 classbuck and realize the fiber falling out i'm not gunna be happy 
I guess I'd rather have a "tufffer" sight for hunting cuz many thing can go wrong


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

it should work
:darkbeer:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

LilHog said:


> it should work
> :darkbeer:


thanks!


----------

